

Laniakea: Our home supercluster - _ikke_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rENyyRwxpHo

======
opless
For a moment I thought it was another DIY 'super computer'.

Then I remembered the name from another article yesterday, it's our local
galaxy super cluster.

